# A Betta Story...



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey this is my first go at this.. Let's see how well it turns out.
It'll be about my blue crowntail Fiji and my white veiltail Rae..

It was the average Saturday.. Every once in a while my owner would check up on me and wake me up... The Goldfish across from my tank never were friendly and only would ( if they looked at me ) smirk. Never say a word.. I still don't know their names... Meanies. They would just chase each other.. The other day my owner put a snail in my tank. I still couldn't believe she's do that... It is my territory. She got it when I flared at it that I didn't like it at all. She took it out and I had my "fun" for the day.. Now I'll just sleep on my colorful stones...
So this Saturday went strange. Really strange. I noticed my owner come in the room with a tank.. and I saw her fill it up... Then she came in with a new betta... is she betraying me? About an hour or so later the new betta was put in his tank. I can barely see him now. But she keeps talking to him and calling him "King Fiji" or sometimes he was called just Fiji. I noticed my owner always constantly looking over at me.. and when it was feeding time she'll feed me, take the food jar away from me for a minute then come back and put it back. 

When my owner was away at what they call "School" I heard this new guy mumble something... So I looked over. He looked directly at me.
"Who are you?" His voice cackled, not sounding much like a king.
"First of all, Who are you?" My voice boomed back. 
"I'm, well, Fiji."
"Where are YOU from?" Where did this guy come from?
"Wal-mart"
I laughed hard. How can a royal come from Wal-mart?
Hahaha. "One of those 'ittle cups? Me too." I said.
"Yes" He mumbled back. 
"Well, aren't you 'ucky then." I said back. I flared a little, just incase he was looking, just to let him know I'm done talking, and went to snooze on the colorful stones.


Should I write more? I don't think its that good but it's up to you.


----------

